# Cleaning up after rat.



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd clean it up myself rather than hire someone. I would use a shop vac with the vac itself outside the house and use a long hose. That way the exhaust goes outside. Maybe you can connect multiple hoses together. Bleach/water is good. Wipe out the vac canister as well. Wear disposable gloves, wash hands frequently, don't eat/smoke/floss your teeth while cleaning. Glad the rat is dead.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

a dust mask would be advisable as well.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

PAbugman said:


> I'd clean it up myself rather than hire someone. I would use a shop vac with the vac itself outside the house and use a long hose. That way the exhaust goes outside. Maybe you can connect multiple hoses together. Bleach/water is good. Wipe out the vac canister as well. Wear disposable gloves, wash hands frequently, don't eat/smoke/floss your teeth while cleaning. Glad the rat is dead.


"Floss your teeth" 
Priceless!!!!!!!
:thumbup:


----------

